# [SOLVED] cannot connect to itunes store?



## sjl85 (Apr 20, 2010)

itunes will open but when i ty to connect to the itunes store this message comes up -

"itunes coud not connect to the itunes store. the network connection timed out. make sure your network settings are correct and your network connection is active then try again"

there is nothing wrong with my internet connection?

someone help please


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: cannot connect to itunes store?*

Hi,

Sorry, I should have made it clear on the other thread that the process that I had you stop so you could start iTunes (the Bonjour Service) was the part of iTunes that dealt with the networking requirements, which includes the iTunes Store.

You could try re-enabling the Bonjour service *after* you have started iTunes and see if you can get it to load successfully. Who knows, maybe once it gets a chance to sort itself out you won't have to disable it in order to start iTunes.


Reventon


----------



## sjl85 (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: cannot connect to itunes store?*

i enabled the bonjour service and tried connecting to itunes again but it still comes up with the same message. it was fine after the last time just yesterday when i tried going on there?


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: cannot connect to itunes store?*

Might just be a temporary fault, if it still isn't working when you read this then try re-installing iTunes.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: cannot connect to itunes store?*

there was just an update to fix problems, go ahead and update and see if it helps.


----------



## sjl85 (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: cannot connect to itunes store?*

tried re installing and still the same problem  ???


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: cannot connect to itunes store?*

When you click on the following link with iTunes open it should take you to the store.

http://itunes.apple.com/album/world-hold-on/id216377208?i=216378262&ign-mpt=uo=4

Do you still get the same problem?


----------



## sjl85 (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: cannot connect to itunes store?*

still doesnt work? another message came up as well saying - "we could not complete your itunes store request . An unknown error occurred (11222). There was an error in the itunes store. please try again later".

any other ideas??


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: cannot connect to itunes store?*

Reset the Windows Firewall to its default settings -
*START* -> type *firewall.cpl* -> press ENTER -> select *Restore Defaults* (on the left)

Are you using any 3rd Party firewalls or Anti Viruses?


----------



## sjl85 (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: cannot connect to itunes store?*

im using norton 360? itunes store has worked on here before though. will try the above and let you know what happens!


----------



## sjl85 (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: cannot connect to itunes store?*

it wont let me choose the option of restore defaults?


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: cannot connect to itunes store?*

It doesn't display the option? Or it won't let you choose it?
Is your account an administrator account?


----------



## sjl85 (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: cannot connect to itunes store?*

yeah it is. the option is there but i dont have the option to click on it. it says that norton is controlling the firewall?


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: cannot connect to itunes store?*

Can you disable nortons firewall.. because it is appearing that that is the problem. I am not sure as to why it suddenly decided to block iTunes. 

Double check the firewall exception list (the "allow" list) in Norton to make sure iTunes is present.


----------



## sjl85 (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: cannot connect to itunes store?*

yeah checked the list in norton and itunes was there and said allow? i turned off the firewall but it still says on the windows firewall that norton is controlling it, if that makes sense? also something else called steam that is on my laptop wont connect to the internet?


----------



## sjl85 (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: cannot connect to itunes store?*

tried connecting to itunes store with norton firewall off and still no joy! this is really doing my head in


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: cannot connect to itunes store?*



> something else called steam that is on my laptop wont connect to the internet?


I know what steam is; with the latest client update there have been a few issues.. but with iTunes not connecting aswell I really do suspect Norton.

If I were you I would simply uninstall Norton now:


jcgriff2 said:


> Download the Norton Removal Tool (NRT); save to desktop. Boot into SAFEMODE - NO Networking. Tap F8 key during boot-up. Then go to desktop, RIGHT-click on the NRT icon and select Run as Administrator.
> 
> When complete - re-boot.
> 
> ...


Then reset the Windows Firewall to its default settings - 
START -> type *cmd.exe* -> right-click -> run as administrator -> type *netsh advfirewall reset* press enter

Regards,
Reventon


----------



## sjl85 (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: cannot connect to itunes store?*

ok iv uninstalled Norton (was this a waste of money then?) will my cmputer be safe with the microsoft download that i did? have re set the firewall settings and tried itunes store......... still not working!!!!!!! AAAARRRRGGGGHHHH!!!!!!!!


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: cannot connect to itunes store?*



> still not working!!!!!!! AAAARRRRGGGGHHHH!!!!!!!!


My thoughts exactly... I was sure that was going to work.... feel free to re-install Nortons now as we have just proven that it wasn't the cause. (NOTE: I do advise that once your license period runs out that you don't renew and just use Microsoft Security Essentials instead)

How is your network set up? (how does your PC connect to the internet)
Router model etc.

Reventon


----------



## sjl85 (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: cannot connect to itunes store?*

just wireless on my laptop. router is talktalk d-link dsl/2640r. find it really strange that itunes store just randomly decided not to work! sure i can live without it not the end of the world but would be nice to have it working again. thanks for the security link too would of saved me a bit of money if i knew that before, obviously the guys who sell laptops are always going to say "you really need this dont trust downloads off internet"! ha. so, anymore ideas on the itunes store??


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: cannot connect to itunes store?*

Just so I can clarify the issue:

You mentioned Steam not working before, can you list everything that doesn't work (try as many apps that you have that connect to the net as you can)

Does the problem still occur when connected via cable rather than wireless?


----------



## sjl85 (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: cannot connect to itunes store?*

itunes store and steam are the ones that dont work, dont use any other apps that have to connect to the internet. i have not tried connecting with a cable will try now and see what happens.....

have tried with a cable and still doesnt work?


----------



## sjl85 (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: cannot connect to itunes store?*

do you think restoring the laptop to a certain point might make it work?


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: cannot connect to itunes store?*

I am not entirely sure that this is a laptop issue rather than an issue with your router/modem.

Try all the steps here:
https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=1456-EUDN-2493

And make sure your router/modem has the ports listed here open: https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=8571-GLVN-8711


----------



## sjl85 (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: cannot connect to itunes store?*

this is getting really confusing!!!!! how do i find out if my router has all this or not? would it not of worked at the start if it wasnt compatable?


----------



## sjl85 (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: cannot connect to itunes store?*

i ran a diagnostics check on itunes and this is what it came up with... dont knw if it helps??

Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition Service Pack 2 (Build 2600)
Advent Roma
iTunes 9.1.1.11
QuickTime 7.6.6
FairPlay 1.7.16
Apple Application Support 1.2.1
iPod Updater Library 9.0d11
CD Driver 2.2.0.1
CD Driver DLL 2.1.1.1
Apple Mobile Device 3.0.1.3
Apple Mobile Device Driver 1.46.0.0
Bonjour 2.0.1.2 (214.3)

iTunes Serial Number A8AFA9B43A4BF4D9

Current user is an administrator.
The current local date and time is 2010-04-30 10:16:32.
iTunes is not running in safe mode.

Video Display Information

Intel Corporation, Mobile Intel(R) 4 Series Express Chipset Family
Intel Corporation, Mobile Intel(R) 4 Series Express Chipset Family


**** External Plug-ins Information ****

No external plug-ins installed.

iPodService 9.1.1.11 is currently running.
iTunesHelper 9.1.1.11 is currently running.
Apple Mobile Device service 3.0.1.0 is currently running.

**** Network Connectivity Tests ****

Network Adapter Information

Adapter Name:	{82779275-0285-4230-A145-46ACDC42747C}
Description:	802.11b/g Mini Card Wireless Adapter
IP Address:	192.168.1.2
Subnet Mask:	255.255.255.0
Default Gateway:	192.168.1.1
DHCP Enabled:	Yes
DHCP Server:	192.168.1.1
Lease Obtained:	Fri Apr 30 08:54:54 2010

Lease Expires:	Sat May 01 08:54:54 2010

DNS Servers:	192.168.1.1
192.168.1.1

Adapter Name:	{CDE8420B-607E-43DA-9E17-32A920A924A0}
Description:	Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
IP Address:	0.0.0.0
Subnet Mask:	0.0.0.0
Default Gateway:	192.168.1.1
DHCP Enabled:	Yes
DHCP Server:	
Lease Obtained:	Thu Jan 01 00:00:00 1970

Lease Expires:	Thu Jan 01 00:00:00 1970

DNS Servers:	

Active Connection:	LAN Connection
Connected:	Yes
Online: Yes
Using Modem:	No
Using LAN:	Yes
Using Proxy:	No
SSL 3.0 Support:	Enabled
TLS 1.0 Support:	Enabled

Firewall Information

Windows Firewall is on.
iTunes is enabled in Windows Firewall.

Connection attempt to Apple website was unsuccessful.
The network connection timed out.
Connection attempt to iTunes Store was unsuccessful.
The network connection timed out.
Secure connection attempt to iTunes Store was unsuccessful.
The network connection timed out.
Secure connection attempt to iPhone activation server unsuccessful.
The network connection timed out.
Last successful store access was 2010-04-22 08:56:49.


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: cannot connect to itunes store?*



> **** External Plug-ins Information ****
> 
> No external plug-ins installed.
> 
> ...


I note that the Bonjour service isn't in that list.... are you sure the service is re-enabled?

Check taskmanager to see if it is running or not


----------



## sjl85 (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: cannot connect to itunes store?*

yeah have checked and bonjour is enabled?


----------



## sjl85 (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: cannot connect to itunes store?*

there is something called bullguard that was already on the laptop but i have not regestered it as i had norton instead do you think this could be stopping anything? just a thought??


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: cannot connect to itunes store?*

Yes, get rid of it.


----------



## sjl85 (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: cannot connect to itunes store?*

itunes store is now working!!!!! YAY!! it worked after i uninstalled that bullguard. thanks for all your help and patience


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: cannot connect to itunes store?*

Phew.. that took a while. Good to know it has been solved.

Could you please mark this thread as solved:


----------

